# Did    oj        do it poll?



## Master Dan (Oct 25, 2010)

Just checking channels last week and noticed alot of classic OJ movies then it was on CNN about his latest apeal denied.

How many of you think he killed his wife?

How may of you think he deserved the latest charges and jail?

Did any of you before his original trial for killing his wife read or hear is casset tape titled I WANT TO TELL YOU.


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2010)

Admin Note:

Thread moved to the Study.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 25, 2010)

OJ got lucky.  He was a black man tried in post-Rodney King Los Angeles -- and he drew a judge who was more interested in his moment of fame than running an effective trial, prosecutors who made multiple errors in strategy and tactics, found a forensic scientist who was apparently willing to sell his reputation over some seriously weak interpretations of evidence, combined with some less than ideal work by the PD evidence techs and labs, a detective who got caught in a stupid trick bag...  and he hired a defense team willing and able to capitalize on all the rest.  

There is actually an arguable route for reasonable doubt...  Of course, it points the finger of blame at his son.

As to the Vegas stuff... seems he was pretty damn well screwed.


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah, OJ did it... he won the heisman, but didn't they auction it off?

hehehe


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 25, 2010)

if the glove dont fit... you must aquit.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> if the glove dont fit... you must aquit.


Yeah, I can take any one of my gloves and make it NOT fit my hand. I can also wear a smaller size glove if I need be to suit whatever purpose I have in front of me. It won't be comfortable but if I was going to be killing somebody I'm not going to worry too much about comfort. 

There was a book by the FBI investigator of the OJ case ... he was the profiling expert and if I recall correctly he said as he heard the evidence over the phone while on the plane flying to LA from D.C. and when he got there and took a look around the crime scene and all of that... he KNEW OJ was guilty without a doubt. 

But Ito and the whole gang turned it into a media circus and well... there ya go. OJ helped out on that media thing too... the slow white bronco chase really grabbed everyone's attention. A famous football hero, actor and so on... beautiful wife. Oh yeah, turn it to your advantage. 

He did it and got away with it. At least he's in jail ... if not for the murders then his conduct in Vegas showed that he had potential to commit them.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 25, 2010)

I think he killed them both, and got off because his lawyers were smart enough to paint Fuhrman as a racist. I fault Lance Ito for letting the trial become such a friggin circus.
I fault Marcia Clark for buying into the "Trial of the Century" crap, it wasn't the trial of the century, it was a simple double murder carried out by a jealous ex-husband, and should never have been portrayed as anything but.
That said, I don't give a rat's ***.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I think he killed them both, and got off because his lawyers were smart enough to paint Fuhrman as a racist. I fault Lance Ito for letting the trial become such a friggin circus.
> I fault Marcia Clark for buying into the "Trial of the Century" crap, it wasn't the trial of the century, it was a simple double murder carried out by a jealous ex-husband, and should never have been portrayed as anything but.
> That said, I don't give a rat's ***.



(From a Chris Rock show)
If OJ had been a bus driver, he wouldn't even be known as OJ.
He'd be Orinthal, the bus driving murderer.

Yeah I think he did it. He got lucky with the combination of judge and DA, and hired himself a dream team of lawyers who knew how to win.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2010)

> Now I'm not saying he shoulda killed her, But, I understand


hahaha


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 26, 2010)

yes OJ is as guilty as sin. 

No I never read his book, and never will, because I'm not paying that criminal to hear his pathetic excuses.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 26, 2010)

Great posts all of you from short to long. I think what is sad besides all the obvious, the crime, the prosecutions stepping on thier ____? was after he dodges a bullet fails to change his life enough to stay out of trouble but possibly the civil trial that took all his assets and over ridding guilt could not be avoided. 

The sad lesson here not just OJ but Mel Gibson also is men after a certain age realize thier mortality and seek imortality by persuing women of a certain type, Trophy, younger ect. that makes them feel younger or imortal. Unfortunately many times they are there for thier own agenda and when it melts down the guys just loose it. I have watched many close martial artits loose thier minds and even suicide over this issue. You have to mature enough to understand what a person is and no amount of money or effort on you part will change that. Up here men constantly get women from the internet we call them mail order brides from hell. In fact on my trip to Korean the return lands in Japan and there was this whole group of guys over 35 that had young japanese girls they just spent the last year meeting all the requirments to bring them to the US to marry. It was wild some of them were totally freaking out and way imature you could just see the problems comming down the road. Men like Mel Gibson need to learn to find a person age apropriate that likes them and can be friends to the end. Bottom line if they sleep around or take your money your the one with the problem for being with them getting angry or hitting them will never make it right. 

Martial Art has a great tale of the man who lived with a snake and one day the snake bit him and he is dieing asking the snake why did you do this? I fed you keept you warm loved you? The snake replied why are you suprised I am a snake its what I do. Bottom line for the sexes its all sleeping with the enemy you either learn to stay out of it or make a truce some how to live with each other. *Up here men have to learn if you are going to date or marry a certain type of women you don't loose your women just your turn? OJ should have learned that or made better choices.*


----------



## Nomad (Oct 27, 2010)

OJ is THE definitive and perfect example of the rich and famous getting away with murder.  Literally.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> Great posts all of you from short to long. I think what is sad besides all the obvious, the crime, the prosecutions stepping on thier ____? was after he dodges a bullet fails to change his life enough to stay out of trouble but possibly the civil trial that took all his assets and over ridding guilt could not be avoided.
> 
> The sad lesson here not just OJ but Mel Gibson also is men after a certain age realize thier mortality and seek imortality by persuing women of a certain type, Trophy, younger ect. that makes them feel younger or imortal. Unfortunately many times they are there for thier own agenda and when it melts down the guys just loose it. I have watched many close martial artits loose thier minds and even suicide over this issue. You have to mature enough to understand what a person is and no amount of money or effort on you part will change that. Up here men constantly get women from the internet we call them mail order brides from hell. In fact on my trip to Korean the return lands in Japan and there was this whole group of guys over 35 that had young japanese girls they just spent the last year meeting all the requirments to bring them to the US to marry. It was wild some of them were totally freaking out and way imature you could just see the problems comming down the road. Men like Mel Gibson need to learn to find a person age apropriate that likes them and can be friends to the end. Bottom line if they sleep around or take your money your the one with the problem for being with them getting angry or hitting them will never make it right.
> 
> Martial Art has a great tale of the man who lived with a snake and one day the snake bit him and he is dieing asking the snake why did you do this? I fed you keept you warm loved you? The snake replied why are you suprised I am a snake its what I do. Bottom line for the sexes its all sleeping with the enemy you either learn to stay out of it or make a truce some how to live with each other. *Up here men have to learn if you are going to date or marry a certain type of women you don't loose your women just your turn? OJ should have learned that or made better choices.*


 

I'm confused here, are you saying that OJs wife is a 'certain type' of woman? It seems to be that you are calling OJ's wife a slut or worse. I also find the sleeping with the enemy remark odd, do I understand right that you think men and women are enemies?


----------



## oaktree (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Great posts all of you from short to long. I think what is sad besides all the obvious, the crime, the prosecutions stepping on thier ____? was after he dodges a bullet fails to change his life enough to stay out of trouble but possibly the civil trial that took all his assets and over ridding guilt could not be avoided. _
> 
> _The sad lesson here* is* not just OJ but Mel Gibson *Who *also is* a* m*a*n *and *after a certain age realize*s* *his* mortality and seek im*m*ortality by *persuing* women of a certain type, Trophy, younger ect. that makes them feel younger or im*m*ortal. _
> 
> ...


 
I had to redue your post to understand WTF you are talking about.
After reading the nonsense spewed from your words I think the main idea is men and women need to find age appropriate for their other half?

Coming from someone who has both been with someone 10 years older and now with someone who is 10 years younger, I find your comment to be ignorant and prejudice. 

The comment of men with a certain type of women losing your turn what exactly are you implying?

As for OJ. I have read his book or at least what is claimed to be his book by what the Brown family put out. I am sure he did it. I can picture an angry jealous man coming home and kiling them.

OJ lived down the street from me here in Miami. He has run-ins with the police here as well. I have heard from neighbors who said they heard he and his then girlfriend fighting all the time, and saw the police come to the house to settle the disputes. 

You can read the stories online about OJ
but if we can go by the pattern he presents we find a man who seems to be easily angered, violent and abusive.

So yes I do believe he killed his ex wife and Mr. Goldman.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 27, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I'm confused here, are you saying that OJs wife is a 'certain type' of woman? It seems to be that you are calling OJ's wife a slut or worse. I also find the sleeping with the enemy remark odd, do I understand right that you think men and women are enemies?


 
*Everyone is a certain type thats why people pay alot of money for thearpy, for compatability research ect. And what his wife was is not the point its what he thought she was and in his mind property that belonged to him and could be treated as such. Which is wrong but with out mental maturity delayed by abuse or other issues young men and men as they reach a certain age have real issues with this problem. They need counciling and some cases rehab. No not all men with younger women fail becasue some are compatible both happy with the relationship. But men looking for wives or companionship motivated by wrong or unrealistic expectations are doomed to failure. And I have personally seen more than any of ten of you. One of our friends married a young girl we knew it would end badly, thank god the grand children and grand parents next to his house did not die in their sleep when he shot her his dog and himself and set fire to the house almost burning the people next door.*
*Did I mean that all men and women are litteral enemies no but someone alot bigger than you and me who created us said he put emnety between man and women but if you believe we all evolved from slimy algea I guess that out? * 

Unreasonable expections and lack of maturity and mental health are the real issues. Unfortunatley people get hurt in that process.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> *Everyone is a certain type thats why people pay alot of money for thearpy, for compatability research ect. And what his wife was is not the point its what he thought she was and in his mind property that belonged to him and could be treated as such. Which is wrong but with out mental maturity delayed by abuse or other issues young men and men as they reach a certain age have real issues with this problem. They need counciling and some cases rehab. No not all men with younger women fail becasue some are compatible both happy with the relationship. But men looking for wives or companionship motivated by wrong or unrealistic expectations are doomed to failure. And I have personally seen more than any of ten of you. One of our friends married a young girl we knew it would end badly, thank god the grand children and grand parents next to his house did not die in their sleep when he shot her his dog and himself and set fire to the house almost burning the people next door.*
> *Did I mean that all men and women are litteral enemies no but someone alot bigger than you and me who created us said he put emnety between man and women but if you believe we all evolved from slimy algea I guess that out? *
> 
> Unreasonable expections and lack of maturity and mental health are the real issues. Unfortunatley people get hurt in that process.


 
What an interesting life you have.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 28, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> *Did I mean that all men and women are litteral enemies no but someone alot bigger than you and me who created us said he put emnety between man and women but if you believe we all evolved from slimy algea I guess that out? *



Yes, that's out. I find the evolution from single cell to multicell to animal to us much more likely than the 'Gxd' theory. Especially since the former has can be verified by archeological evidence, and the latter can't be. You say that He put enmity between men and women... any proof for that? Who said so? You? Your pastor? And just because I happen to think evolution is a plausible theory does not mean that I cannot also believe in Gxd or any of the pagan Deities.

Even people who adhere to the 'Gxd' theory can't seem to agree, and often hold mutually exclusive views as to even the major discussion points. So it is fairly arrogant to think that YOUR ideas are the absolute truth. But that doesn't even have anything to do with the argument so why bring this up? 

And I also think that the people who pay extensive amounts of money for compatibility research are in the minority. Personally I think you can get by on love and communication and talking about how you see the future. But that's just me.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 28, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> *Did I mean that all men and women are litteral enemies no but someone alot bigger than you and me who created us said he put emnety between man and women but if you believe we all evolved from slimy algea I guess that out? *



Wow.  I had no idea this was the case.  Here I've been going along thinking that men and women naturally tend to complement each other, and can often help to balance many issues that each may have (for example, aggression in some males can be moderated by nurturing tendencies of some females... even this is, of course, a vast generalization and oversimplification, but suits the purpose of the analogy).  Here I was going along all my life thinking that men and women can form mutually beneficial partnerships.

I guess I'll have to go home and tell my wife of nearly 20 years that we're supposed to have enmity and tension between us.  Too bad, I thought we had a pretty good thing going.

Please don't excuse the actions of muderers and monsters by telling us that the same tendencies are in all of us, and that it's natural for someone to take out their rage and aggression on someone that's inherently weaker and less prone to violence than he is.  It really, really isn't ok.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Yes, that's out. I find the evolution from single cell to multicell to animal to us much more likely than the 'Gxd' theory. Especially since the former has can be verified by archeological evidence, and the latter can't be. You say that He put enmity between men and women... any proof for that? Who said so? You? Your pastor? And just because I happen to think evolution is a plausible theory does not mean that I cannot also believe in Gxd or any of the pagan Deities.
> 
> Even people who adhere to the 'Gxd' theory can't seem to agree, and often hold mutually exclusive views as to even the major discussion points. So it is fairly arrogant to think that YOUR ideas are the absolute truth. But that doesn't even have anything to do with the argument so why bring this up?
> 
> And I also think that the people who pay extensive amounts of money for compatibility research are in the minority. Personally I think you can get by on love and communication and talking about how you see the future. But that's just me.


 

*Evolution is a religous belief not a Scientific fact.*

*1.  There is no archeological evidence to prove evil lution and no geological evidence they both point to each other to make the point of age the rock is this old because of the fosil the fosil is this old because the rock is this old?*

*Carbon test dating is not valid because if fails to account for changes to automic partical decay effected by chemical and other natural forces that can effect the rate of decay. Point bring me a candle burnt and tell me how old it is? Question how long was it before the flame was lit and how can you verify how long the flame was on and a what rate? when you wern't looking I took a torch and melted it in 1 minute?*

*Fosil evidence of man is a lie supported by your tax dolars with artits making fake pictures and skeletons all based on some little piece of bone or tooth that in reality turned was a pig tooth most of it was all fraud so they could get published or more research grants. *

*The mathematics alone prove that if man existed as long ago as they would have you believe we would have bones two feet thick world wide? *

*2.  The Law of Thermodynamics says that every thing goes from a high state of organization to a state of disorganization(Translation) Evil Lution says put a Voltswagen in the woods for 100 years and it will turn into a Cadilac? well when it does not Evil Lution says just add 1,000 year then 10,000 then millions now billions why have they created so much more time over the last 40 years? because they cannot prove their theory.*

*I support peoples right to believe in what they want so we can all have freedom but don't shove it down the throats of uneducated people and children using my tax dollars. You want to teach your kids they are evolved from animals no better fine but society is paying a price for that belief? *

*Did the computers we use today evolve on thier own from Pong with out any intelegent design involved? *

*I feel the main focus of all MA is to help people realize thier own personal divinity, they are special and unique and created for a purpose larger than themselves and to have respect for themselves and others. This gives them the begining of Life Skills to take advantage of basic education and to have a good life more important than kicks and punches.*
*Now here we go the just stick to sport or MMA is all MA is about crowd will enter in and say no. You have that right to that opinion but what i am saying is the cost of that narrower focus, only a secular mentality, money and winning at all costs over the last 40 years has created enormous abuse, molestation and rape of MA athletes and students. Like it or not we are all going to hear about it on CNN the next year peopel are going to be charged and some national organizations are going to go bankrupt.*

*Closing it hurts to hear a person even a minority supporting the Republican line of I did this I earned it all myself and no body is going to take this or that away from me when concerned that a position to help disadvanted or low income people never once thinking of who gave them the ability to do and to have what they have never once giving a thought to gratitude to thier parents or who created them with maybe an obligation to share what you have or what you can do with others?*

*I live where people have lived for the last 10,000 years right here buried right here thier bones and artifacts are right here. In 2000 in one of my teaching areas a storm uncoverd an entire village of people buried alive in place and preserved by an overnight extreme movement of ice flows from the ocean. Friends of mine have spent years digging up and making caskets for thier bodies to be studied and reburied in another site. *

*Cannot bring to mind at this time how old but not tens of thousands of years. Nature has preserved evidence of our existense but Life magazine long ago figured out they could sell more magazines by publishing look the missing link and on it went one fraud after another and commercial artists finding work to give it a picture. Our current media is just dido heads repeating anything they can to make a buck and with digital images of course it must be true???*


----------



## elder999 (Oct 28, 2010)

Figures.This crap gets posted and all I have is the Droid. All I can say is OMG!​


----------



## Nomad (Oct 28, 2010)

Master Dan, what color is the sky in your world?  It sounds like a lovely place to visit, but I think I'm happier here on Earth.

There doesn't exist a light bright enough to illuminate this ignorance.  I will instead assume that your last post was an elaborate trolling prank, and respectfully bow out of this thread.

Wow.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> *Evolution is a religous belief not a Scientific fact.*
> Whatever it is it certainly isn't a religious belief!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Never let it be said that I don't rise to a challenge.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2010)

elder999 said:


> figures.this crap gets posted and all i have is the droid. All i can say is omg!


3po?


----------



## elder999 (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Don said:


> 3po?


 
phone.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 28, 2010)

These aren't the droids you're looking for...


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2010)

*insert Sarah Palin joke here*  :lol:


----------



## oaktree (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Master Dan rather than debate about evolution
 I think we should get back on topic on OJ if you 
like to talk about the evolution of OJ then that is fine.

We can talk about how OJ evolved from Football player 
to actor to crazy murder.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 28, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Hi Master Dan rather than debate about evolution
> I think we should get back on topic on OJ if you
> like to talk about the evolution of OJ then that is fine.
> 
> ...



OJ did it......and he didn't.







.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 28, 2010)

> OJ did it......and he didn't


 
You mean it was his stunt double from the Naked guns movies?


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 29, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Never let it be said that I don't rise to a challenge.


 

Thank you just gave me a laugh I burried a 13 year old last week suicide or murder don't know yet and a 24 year old that had a three year old baby this week suicide hung but the boyfriend killed his father with a dump truck and did only 2 1/2 years talking trash about her in town he probably did it but the law enforcement unless the medical examiner says other wise will call it suicide because it less paper work.

February two neices and one nephew 19 to 21 all dead in two weeks one leaving a 3 month old baby behind two hung other died on surgery table one of the girls hung herself becasue her boyfreind killed her 7 month old baby shaking it and he went to prison but she thought the troopers were coming for her?

Dont even think you can give me a hard time or compete.


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2010)

Dan you're facing a dynamic up there that we don't see in the rest of the states.  Lack of sunlight, alcoholism, snowfall so fierce that people become locked in to their town when winter gets bad, and some other social dynamics that are more unique to the indigenous population.

How far up are you?  My dad lived in Fairbanks.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 29, 2010)

oaktree said:


> You mean it was his stunt double from the Naked guns movies?


 
Sort of. OJ was directly involved, and the cause of those deaths, but there were people who should have been looked at. THe cops focused on OJ, especially after the "slow chase," and neglected to look at his work environment at the time. He was  working on the pilot for a show called "Frogmen.," about a group of Navy SEALS.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 29, 2010)

Carol said:


> Dan you're facing a dynamic up there that we don't see in the rest of the states. Lack of sunlight, alcoholism, snowfall so fierce that people become locked in to their town when winter gets bad, and some other social dynamics that are more unique to the indigenous population.
> 
> How far up are you? My dad lived in Fairbanks.


 
My teaching range is from just below the arctic circle Nome to Barrow 700 miles from the North Pole. I went up to Barrow to repair damage done by a Korean master who left the program high and dry. I spent 3 years there and don't regrete minute of it. The master thier raised $500,000 in a few months from pull tabs city donated land and he spent the money on three houses cash in Idaho instead of building a dojang never paid taxes the city tool back the land people and kids devestated and it will never recover I opened my own building raised grant funds of 1.3 million to build our own do jang with $250K a year operating expenses but needed larger non profite to admin the grant for 19% fee Mayor behind it everybody but the attorneys would not permit it because they get $50 million a year in grants and wanted to cut off adminstering granst on behalf of 8 villages due if they said yes to me they could not say no to thier own people 6 months of 12 hour days on my part with out pay I left in 2002 back down here. I have alot going we are building a youth learning center just outside town with audio visual learning and traditoinal food gathering salmon set net fishing through the ice even an observatory for Astronomy due to our location and good view of the stars and Orara Boriealis.

TKD is an indiginous Native artform I am the only one to tie in a genetic fosil and oral historical tie from these people to korea and the Koreans are very interested in this consider them to be cousins. My master GM for his part traveled to Mongolia for his additon to what I have learned. What I have been able to document here is the effect of TKD on closed isolated comunities when 10% to 50% of a community studies TKD  and more importantly when 50% or more of entire school enrolement is involved in traditional TKD LEARNING there are sognificant changes in academic learning levels and reduction in abuse and violence. In some cases we eliminated entire case loads of mental health case workers related to youth abuse and they were threatened with firing for putting it in writting.

This knowledge is key to a national model we could use for establishing TKD as part of public school curiculum and obtaing substantial federal and state financial support on many levels. I negotiated a 5 year 150 instructors from Korea for 15 villages in 2009 it was a huge success in the first 6 villages over 800 students but higher rank forced me to launch in 60 days instead of 18 months I was put on a cogressional Ear Mark committee for funding and we has almost had $6 million in funding but I barely made it back in 24 hours before deadline from the villages which is rediculous you need 12 to 18 months to be considered on that type of money but we still finished in the top ten. Bottom line I got left holding the bag for alot of the expenses lost $200,000 assets. Almost killed me but we learned alot and for that school year we proved our case what I want is imperical data over 5 years for the complete school district and with that we can teach everbody else how to get paid far more than what they earn on a pay per student basis. We could increase TKD in the US 50 fold for the right reasons not money but health and education.

I have to tell you I am so proud of the young Korean boys 19 to 26 we left behind one at a time in the villages to live and teach in the schools as Pier Group life style role models in Korea we spent days telling them they would be like gods in the villages and they had to toe the line no drinking no smoking no sex with young girls becasue they would all want them and the last thing I wanted was to create a whole bunch of half Korean Eskimo babies left behind. The fair well dinner I expected some negative comments but everyone of them with tears in thier eyes said if they had the chance they would come back again. I had children send me letters that said they never cared about school or themselves before this but now they walked at 20 below and deep snow to train and they wanted to do better in school. I am sure we have had some tragic deaths due to depression over shutting the program down but still all 15 villages desperately want it to come back. I am hoping to fund a cultural exchange between traditional Korean Dancers and the top Eskimo dance groups and the most successfull King Island would love to go to korea for the World Hanmadang as a demo group.

The last 16 years I have had total cooperation from Senators, Governors and Presidents and when Obama got in I thought wow now we can get something done. Guess again its like the whole world just ended no communication or accesswith anybody just today I finally got direct communication with legislative staff for the first time since Feb 2009 and I am going to work with a national grant writting firm so I can get more done for the over 12 project areas we want to complete funding for. 

good to hear from you


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Master Dan said:


> Thank you just gave me a laugh I burried a 13 year old last week suicide or murder don't know yet and a 24 year old that had a three year old baby this week suicide hung but the boyfriend killed his father with a dump truck and did only 2 1/2 years talking trash about her in town he probably did it but the law enforcement unless the medical examiner says other wise will call it suicide because it less paper work.
> 
> February two neices and one nephew 19 to 21 all dead in two weeks one leaving a 3 month old baby behind two hung other died on surgery table one of the girls hung herself becasue her boyfreind killed her 7 month old baby shaking it and he went to prison but she thought the troopers were coming for her?
> 
> Dont even think you can give me a hard time or compete.


 

I'm not giving you a hard time nor trying to compete but if you post up a whole load of unreadable gibberish that no one can understand you are going to get some 'feedback'. If you post something we can understand it doesn't matter whether we agree with you or not it's the basis for a conversation. 

You clearly live in interesting times but may want to consider that as you know nothing about anyone here your or your town's problems may not be the focus of everyone's attention here. If you would like to highlight it or have us help or support you please try to make your points lucid rather than lecture us on things like evolution and men and women being enemies. 

Without knowing much about where you live I do realise English may not be your first language, we have people here in the same boat and take it into consideration and if we can help we will. It is a struggle if you know what you want to say but can't put it down in words. As I said if we can help we will but at the moment some of your posts are coming across as if you are making fun of us or trying to wind us up ie trolling. YOu aren't going to get a good response if they read like that.


----------



## Ray (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so it's about OJ?  I believe that he did it.  One of my sons had wanted to be a lawyer...he watched the OJ trial (as we all did as we could find the time)...after the verdict was announced he decided he didn't want to be a lawyer.

One day in Twin Falls, ID after the trial I was in a convenience store and heard a customer tell his friend "OJ didn't do it...stabbing someone isn't his style...he would have shot them."  

Small wonder that OJ, a kid with a violent and troubled past is accused of a couple of murders ends up in jail for a violent crime.  

Maybe I'm just too hard on jocks and football players most of all.  I probably haven't met enough of the normal ones to really understand that they're just like the rest of us.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 1, 2010)

As a chemist, I'll tell y'all this:

Of course he did it.  The mountain of DNA evidence all points to his having done it, along with his penchant for violence, as well as the physical evidence all being present.  

He got away with it because he could afford high power lawyers, especially Johnnie Cochrane, who was able to make this into a racial issue (which it wasn't).  Also, the jury was relatively dim-witted, and that anyone with a decent knowledge about nucleic acids was probably treated as the plague by the defense.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2010)

I heard the milk did it.


----------

